# CSIS



## hagan_91 (7 Jun 2012)

What would a day consist of being a intelligence officer? Are they exclusively pencil pushers or do they get to travel, and do dirty work. No not james bond dirty work.

Thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jun 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=CSIS+site%3Aarmy.ca

locked milnet.ca staff


----------

